# Leisure Battery



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

The Adria Vision lesiure battery compartment has ample room for a second leisure battery and I wondered about the wisdom of fitting one - it seems like a good idea. The fitted battery is a large one, and is marked "gel battery" , should I connect only a Gel Battery to the existing gel battery or would one of the cheaper leisure batteries do the same job?

I'll probably wait till I've discovered how to have the van replated to 3850 or 3900kg, though, given its rather miniature payload (325kg on a 3500kg weight!!)as the battery may well be 10kg!!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
There are a lot of posts about this subject on here.
The best advice is get two of the same type, of the same age and the same Ah
So say you wanted to fit 2 x Gel and 110Ah you need to buy the same make and ensure they have the same date
Some say Wet are better than Gel and vice versa.
Not sure if you have to alter your menu or anything else? On the Hymer you have to alter a switch for Gel or wet and alter Menu to 220

Steve


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

You shouldn't mix gel and flooded lead acid batteries nor batteries of a different age or ah, my advice would be to replace with two new identical cheap lead acids.. bear in mind venting when you replace.


----------

